# [V] Intel Core2Quad Q6600 G0



## bruchpilot94 (27. Juni 2011)

Der Link:

Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 LGA775 4x 2,4 Ghz G0 Stepping in Niedersachsen - Tostedt | PC-Zubehör & Software | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------

